
How chess became a pawn in Russia's political war games - jonbaer
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/world-chess-championship-2018-london-carlsen-vs-caruana
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Sports and competitions of all sorts have long been part of international
political war games - from the Olympics to landing on the moon.

